

Ask HN: what are the most promising startups in e-commerce? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I have a simple question: what are the most promising startups in e-commerce? What do you think?
======
ahsanhilal
two different kids of startups:

1\. Ones that empower ecomerce, by building the infratructure for it 2\. Ones
that are actual ecommerce websites and sell directly to the consumer

If you are talking about commerce in general: stripe, gumroad,

Etsy, Fab, are doing well selling directly to consumers.

------
simantel
I'm not sure I'd call them a startup, but the first company that sprang to
mind was Shopify.

------
frans
Although I can't use it myself (I am European), Stripe.com, an API to accept
payments.

------
sharemywin
square shopify

